# ProTool Treiber fwkbd konnte nicht geladen werden



## BadTaste (12 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe hier ein ProTool 6.0 mit Sp 2. Bis gestern lief alles aber nun kommt beim starten der Visu folgende Meldung:
Treiber fwkbd konnte nicht geladen werden

kann mir jemand sagen was das soll?

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## BadTaste (13 September 2005)

*Siemens Support Antwort*

Hier fürs Archive:
Siemens Support :

laut unserem Development Service sollte zuerst ProTool deinatlliert werden. Anschließend im Windowsverzeichnis (...system32/drivers/) nachschauen, ob FwKbd.sys noch vorhanden ist. Sollte dies der Fall sein, bitte manuell löschen. Danach ProTool neu installieren.


schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

*fwkbd treiber*

Hello

 i had this problem before and i could solve it without uninstalling Ptotool.


before uninstalling protool try to run the following file :

  \SIEMENS\PTProRun\fwkbd.reg
confirm the registry update, restart the computer and try to run Protool again.

Bashier.w-g


----------



## Harry (2 Oktober 2005)

*bei mir auch*

hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Die Runtime liess sich plötzlich nicht mehr starten, nachdem dies immer problemlos möglich war.

Wie in obenstehendem Beitrag beschrieben, konnte ich durch starten der Datei

 \SIEMENS\PTProRun\fwkbd.reg

ein Registry-Eintrag bewirken. Nach Neustart funktionierte alles wieder einwandfrei.

Die Frage ist nur: WARUM fehlt diese Datei plötzlich ??


----------

